# Too old to compete?



## Sylo (Sep 2, 2008)

All over the internet/youtube. I see videos of competitions.

95% of what I have seen is XMA, and the younger age groups. The only thing I ever see older people doing is brick breaking (which is awesome) but I'm wanting to do some competing. Take what I've learned to the next level. But at 27.. I feel like I am a bit old for this new wave of XMA type competition.. what are my options?

thoughts?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 2, 2008)

why should age make a difference if you are able to do what is required for the competition


----------



## Sylo (Sep 2, 2008)

It shouldn't.. but I'm not sure I am physically capable of doing it. 

Also, noone around here teaches the gymnastics stuff. I go to a traditional school.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 2, 2008)

You can but try, if that is your harts desire.
The gymnastics may mean that you need to contact your local high school or college  and talk to whomever teaches such things there. You can transfer what they are able to teach you to XMA. 
The breaking can only be accomplished by practice


----------



## Sylo (Sep 3, 2008)

I guess my real question was hidden.

Are there any large scale traditional tournaments left?

or is it all XMA?


----------



## Nomad (Sep 3, 2008)

What kind of "traditional" are you looking for?  I think if you have a good look, you'll find plenty of tournaments (karate, taekwondo, open, etc.) that don't give many points to the XMA flash, but are instead looking for martial applications (for example, with weapons).


----------



## Sylo (Sep 3, 2008)

any on the same national level as the XMA type stuff?

I wouldn't mind learning some of that flashy stuff, but I am more concerned with practical application.

All the videos I see online are of XMA or the ATA which is all flash. Where are the national traditional tourneys?


----------



## Pacificshore (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm sure you can still find them around.  How about just starting local and getting you feet wet so to speak, just as you are doing with your return to training.  Many open tourneys have specific categories anyhow that you can enter not only at your rank leve, but your choice of staying more grounded with the traditional styles of you art, or the high-flying XMA you speak of.


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Sep 8, 2008)

If you want traditional japanese competition try the AAU.  They have branches in every state.  The AAU has local, state, regional & national tournaments.  They have rules that are universal & strictly enforced.  Respect & comraderie are prominent.  You can compete in kumite, kata or kobudo for both individuals & teams.  They have age divisions up to 45+.
I'm going to be 60 next month but I compete in kata & kobudo.  Give it a shot.  

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## qwksilver61 (Sep 8, 2008)

My answer,you should be able to compete,yes age could be a factor at some point,I'm older (40+ )and better than ever......


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 9, 2008)

I am in my sixties and I still love to compete


----------



## tko4u (Sep 20, 2008)

never too old too compete! just train for the event, and make sure you try local stuff before going to the world championships or anything


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 20, 2008)

As long as you have the fire compete it is wonderful.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 20, 2008)

In the southeast, it is hard to find xma tournaments.  Most of them are traditional or semi-traditional tournaments.
Go to www.karatetournaments.com for a pretty good list.

AoG


----------



## Sabo (Sep 22, 2008)

I will turn 40 this winter.  My biggest problem with competing is not my age but rather my physical condition. I think my reflexes are above par.  I feel like I am in the best shape of my life for the most part but my joints are feeling the affects of a rather hard work life.  It kills me to be barefoot on a hardwood floor all day.  Recovery time is a lot longer these days too.  

Regardless of what you decide.  I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Zero (Jan 19, 2009)

Go rent Rocky Balboa (again).  If the Italian Stallion can get in the ring at 60 - then get on with it!!
Okay, am having a laugh but can't fault Sly's shape for 60!!
I think if you've been out of competition for a while, it's best just to ease back into things, once the flexibility and stamina comes back, should be no problem??


----------



## searcher (Jan 19, 2009)

There is a pretty wide breakdown in the ages groups and there are several different divisions that youcan compete in(traditional forms, weapons, sparring, etc.).  You don't have to compete directly with the XMA guys.    There isno reason why you could not compete.   I am getting ready to go back to competition and I am a bit older than you are.   Don't worry about your age or conditioning level, it is all for fun.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 10, 2009)

There should be a good number of tournaments, many of which are affiliated with the USA-NKF or the AAU. 

In the Atlanta area, for example, you'll have a multitude of tournaments throughout the year. Samantha Hostetler is holding the Champs Cup (USA-NKF regional qualifier) soon, and she runs a really good tournament. 

Our guys will be there, including a 77 year old who enjoys competition. 

Ridgely Abele also runs a good tournament in South Carolina.  

This can help get you started:

http://www.usankf.org/index.php?option=com_jcalpro&Itemid=138


----------



## Stac3y (Mar 5, 2009)

NASKA has a good division setup for us old people and has separate divisions for traditional/creative and XMA forms. I only do one NASKA tournament a year, though, because I don't travel for competitions. 

I'm 41 and I compete about once a month in the "executive" (I prefer "mature") divisions of a tournament series in my area. Unlike NASKA, they don't have a separate XMA division; I sure wish they did. Luckily for me, though, none of the others in my age division are especially acrobatic. Some of the teenagers scare the bejeebers outta me with all that flipping around.  I'd also like it if they would start a "senior executive" division for women; they already have one for men. The executive women division starts at age 32; and sometimes that nine years seems like a century.

No way is 27 too old to compete; just find the right tournaments to compete in--ones that have events/divisions that work for you.


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 6, 2009)

Too old to compete? Only if you want to be.

I wouldn't have the stones to tell Bernard Hopkins he's too old to get into the ring.


----------



## suicide (Mar 9, 2009)

sometimes competing just serves ones ego :angel:


----------



## ATC (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow!!!! 27 and you call that old. At 27 I could still do all my techniques. Still flip and twist with the best of them. I did not get my first knee surgury until 36. Now 2 more knee surguries later and 7 more years past. I still do jumping kicks (every now and then) but no more flipping and twisting.

So at 27 you have lots left to give. Just get out there and start doing it. Before it's really to late.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 25, 2009)

Never too old to compete, we must compete with ourself everyday to find total enlightment. Keep going and never look back.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 26, 2009)

Yea I'm 24 now and I think its about time to hang up the towel and retire from the competition scene as well, you know the limbs just don't move like they used to. Back problems, knee problems, dislocated joints etc...

Just kidding! well mostly, but yea your never to old to compete :ultracool


----------



## Lee Mainprize (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a few guys I train with 45 plus that compete in veteran sections so sure!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 9, 2011)

Lee Mainprize said:


> I have a few guys I train with 45 plus that compete in veteran sections so sure!



Lee, you're replying to a lot of very old threads.  Just FYI.

And I compete and I'm out of shape and over 50.  So no problems.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 1, 2014)

Sylo said:


> All over the internet/youtube. I see videos of competitions.
> 
> 95% of what I have seen is XMA, and the younger age groups. The only thing I ever see older people doing is brick breaking (which is awesome) but I'm wanting to do some competing. Take what I've learned to the next level. But at 27.. I feel like I am a bit old for this new wave of XMA type competition.. what are my options?
> 
> thoughts?



27? That's anything but old. I've seen people in their 50s still competing.


----------



## Stac3y (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow, talk about Throwback Thursday! I looked at this thread and saw where I had responded in 2009! I'm now 47, a 2nd degree black belt, and still competing.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 13, 2014)

Stac3y said:


> I'm now 47, a 2nd degree black belt, and still competing.





PhotonGuy said:


> I've seen people in their 50s still competing.



IMO, it may be smart to quite your competition when you are still ahead. Will it be better to maintain a good record for the rest of your life? 

My daughter had won

- 1st place in California pole dancing.
- 1st place in US pole dancing.
- 1st place in international pole dancing.

http://natashawang.com

Should she continue her competition? She has already reached to the top of the world in her field. She will have nothing to gain after that.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 14, 2014)

Off subject but Kung Fu Wang  if that is really your daughter she is not only  very beautiful but very talented .
Congratulations to the young lady on her accomplishments


----------



## JohnnyEnglish (Aug 5, 2015)

Sylo said:


> All over the internet/youtube. I see videos of competitions.
> 
> 95% of what I have seen is XMA, and the younger age groups. The only thing I ever see older people doing is brick breaking (which is awesome) but I'm wanting to do some competing. Take what I've learned to the next level. But at 27.. I feel like I am a bit old for this new wave of XMA type competition.. what are my options?
> 
> thoughts?



Age doesn't matter, disciplin matters.

As long as you do not get unconcious after 20 seconds, you should be able to compete. Just stay fit, stay focused and you will have a positive solution.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 5, 2015)

XMA is flashy so young people like it because it looks cool.  Old people tend to be practical.  Young people want to show that they can kick you in your head.  Old people tell you that they are going to kick you in your head, but then kick you in your groin.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 5, 2015)

JowGaWolf said:


> XMA is flashy so young people like it because it looks cool.  Old people tend to be practical.  Young people want to show that they can kick you in your head.  Old people tell you that they are going to kick you in your head, but then kick you in your groin.



Didn't specify WHICH head.... (Badum bum)




Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Not TapaTalk. Really.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 5, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Didn't specify WHICH head.... (Badum bum).



ha ha. good one.


----------



## Finlay (Jan 9, 2016)

27 isn't old but it is at a time when people start to think of themselves at mature. 

Occasionally our view points change we start to look for a wife, a career, to settle down in the next few years etc. in this way competing can seem like it is only for younger people.

It has really nothing to do with declining physical state, that won't start for many years but more to do with self image and dare I say ego.

If you want to compete jump in and do it. You're first experience will tell you if you want to continue. 

You don't want to get to 37 and still be Wondering if you should have competed 10 years ago.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 9, 2016)

Finlay said:


> You don't want to get to 37 and still be Wondering if you should have competed 10 years ago.



Well, if they didn't try competing they now only have two years to wait to wonder!


----------



## Ironbear24 (Jan 31, 2016)

Sylo said:


> All over the internet/youtube. I see videos of competitions.
> 
> 95% of what I have seen is XMA, and the younger age groups. The only thing I ever see older people doing is brick breaking (which is awesome) but I'm wanting to do some competing. Take what I've learned to the next level. But at 27.. I feel like I am a bit old for this new wave of XMA type competition.. what are my options?
> 
> thoughts?



STOP MAKING ME FEEL OLD! We are the same age.


----------



## Buka (Feb 1, 2016)

I have sweatshirts that are 27 years old.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 28, 2017)

Masters division is 40 as the minimum age.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 28, 2017)

suicide said:


> sometimes competing just serves ones ego :angel:



And i know this is super old. But sometimes not competing just serves ones ego as well.


----------



## Masato_Fujigasaki (Oct 6, 2018)

One is never too old.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Oct 9, 2018)

I would encourage everyone to compete regardless of age.   It is a good test of your training and gives you feedback as to where you are compared to your peers in your area.


----------

